# Claris Graphics Translator - I need it!



## MDLarson (Nov 12, 2002)

Hey, we have a lot of old Claris Cad files that need translation into DXF format, something I know Claris Graphics Translator can do.  Unfortunately, we cannot find the program on anybody's computer and it is also not on the installer disks for Claris Cad (v 2.0v3).

I plan on sifting through our software cabinet, but I would much rather have a nice guy stuff it and email it to me!  Can anybody help me out?

Private message me to get my email address.

-Matt


----------



## MDLarson (Nov 12, 2002)

Scratch that request.  I found the file on a backup CD I had - I forgot all about it.  But if you have any other insight into the Claris Cad phenomenon, feel free to post!


----------

